# Temperaturmessung etwa 100-1100 Grad



## Dagobert (5 April 2008)

Hallo,

möchte eine Temperaturmessung etwa im Bereich 100-1100 Grad aufbauen.
Am liebsten wäre mir ein Ausgangsnormsignal 20mA oder 0-10V.
Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip, denn ich habe noch nichts brauchbares gefunden.
Ich möchte die Rauchgastemperatur einer Verbrennung messen um die Abbrandgeschwindigkeit
durch Drosselung der Sauerstoffzufuhr in Grenzen einzustellen.
Weiterhin möchte ich das Ende der Verbrennung erkennen.
Die Genauigkeit muss nicht allzu hoch sein, ich denke 50 Grad reichen.

Gruß ans Forum


----------



## himbeergeist (5 April 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier
http://www1.conrad.de/conrad/layout...arch=TEMPERATURMESSUMFORMER&fh_refview=search


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 April 2008)

hallo,
universal messverstärker von pma sind sehr gut, also wir arbeiten mit der uniflex serie, lässt sich sehr gut parametieren.
kostet natürlich auch, aber sehr flexibel, andere messverstärker können das auch....
http://www.pma-online.de/de/produkte/ci45.html


----------



## vierlagig (5 April 2008)

...also, dass du nix gefunden hast is ja schon fast unglaublich... egal ... haben gute erfahrungen mit *E+H* bei temperatur-messungen gemacht ... unter anderem findest du da auch thermometer mit kopftransmitter ... ansonsten eben: guter, kompetenter support und schneller, unkomplizierter service ... kost natürlich paar pfenge mehr


----------



## Martin007 (5 April 2008)

Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte eine Temperaturmessung etwa im Bereich 100-1100 Grad aufbauen.
> Am liebsten wäre mir ein Ausgangsnormsignal 20mA oder 0-10V.



1100 Grad 
PT100 geht nicht, da nur bis 850°
Also ein passendes Thermoelement nehmen.
zB Typ K Nickel-Chrom/Nickel -90 bis 1370 °C 

Signalkonverter gibt es bei http://www.phoenixcontact.de
zB:
Typ:*MCR-TE-JK-I-EArtNr: **2810528*
Typ: * MCR-TE-JK-U-E ArtNr: **2810515*


----------

